# Social/Depending Visa



## Mr.DP (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi,
I have married Malaysian citizen and present staying in Malaysia from last one year.
Recently my parents visited to Malaysia on visiting visa, now I am planning to take long term visa for them to stay with me. 
I would like to know the process for social/depending visa.
Please provide me details about where should apply, what is the processing time & cost, what are the documents required? 
If anyone know the representative please provide the contact details. 
Thanks & Regards,
DP


----------

